# Game 4 Pacers @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Game 4*

Can the Heat even up the series at 2 and continue their 17 game home winning streak?


Tonight will either make or break the Heat. 3-1 is too much to ask and 2-2 gives us plenty of life.

Dwyane is going to have to have another big game. Our big men need to continue to fight inside and hopefully Eddie Jones shows up for once.

My Prediction:

Heat 90
Pacers 84


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT vs Indiana @ AmericanAirlines Arena – May 12, 2004 – 8:00 PM ET
TV: ESPN, UPN 33
Radio: WIOD 610 AM, WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM (Spanish) 
Series Notes:Your Miami HEAT are looking to stretch their home winning streak to 18 as they host Indiana Pacers in Game Three of the 2004 NBA Playoffs. 

The Miami HEAT took a step closer to evening the best-of-seven series with a 94-87 win over the Indiana Pacers. Miami began the game as they had the previous two, falling behind in the first quarter 20-14. But the HEAT staged a 9-0 run to begin the second period to take a three-point lead with 9:38 remaining. Malik Allen, who had scored a total of 18 points in seven playoff games so far this year, led the charge by scoring 10 (on 5-for-5 shooting) of his playoff career-high 13 points in the second quarter. The HEAT led by as many as six points before taking a 39-35 edge going into halftime. They outscored the Pacers 25-15 in the second frame. Miami continued to play hard in the third quarter, surging ahead by as many as nine points with 5:48 remaining, but Indiana fought back, with the help of Jermaine O’Neal’s 11 points in the quarter to cut the deficit to four points headed into the fourth. Miami would continue to hold the lead until Indiana took a one-point lead with just 6:20 left in the game. Miami finished the game on a 24-16 run, helped in large part by Dwyane Wade, who scored 14 of his team-high 25 points in the fourth quarter. In that final run, Wade scored 10 points, while Caron Butler recorded eight points. Brian Grant left the game with just under 20 seconds remaining, after getting cut above his lip, but not before he recorded a new playoff career-high of 16 rebounds. Jermaine O’Neal led all scorers with 29 points.











http://www.nba.com/heat/history/mia_v_ind.html


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gonna be tough, but if we want a chance in this series, this is as must win as they come. I thikn we will get it done at home since we always seem to do that

91-87 HEAT


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom got hit with his 1st foul just seconds into the game!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 1 on Wade!!!:uhoh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk for Odom!!!

That should get the crowd going!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jermaine throw down gets booed :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. has hit on his 1st 2 shots!!!

Artest just got hit with his 1st foul!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wade looks like he got popped in the eye. I hope he is alright. Also hopefully that shot made by Butler will give him some confidence.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks to be a good game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

will you please correct Dwyane Wade's name in your profile.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on Foster!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Tinsley just got hit with a *T*!!!

JO just picked up his 1st foul!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

2 fouls on JO


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to get Jones hot...we are on one of our stretches right now where we cant score


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> will you please correct Dwyane Wade's name in your profile.....


How should it be? I have it written exactly as you do.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

please take malik allen out...he had one good game, enough now....take him out


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> please take malik allen out...he had one good game, enough now....take him out


Haslem should get some time


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> How should it be? I have it written exactly as you do.


Dwyane Wade!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> How should it be? I have it written exactly as you do.


no you have dewyane wade


it's 

DWYANE WADE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Harrington!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

CB4 with the fast break jam!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Heat seemed to have their swagger and energy back. Glad to see the crowd feeding them since they were a little sluggish there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rafer is just making things happen out there.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Looks to be a good game.


now its a good game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Pacers are over the limit!!!

We should take everything to the rim!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Reggie missed the ft!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a clean strip


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BG and JO got hit with T's!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron shoulda dunked that!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Make ur layup Caron


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We have a new member of the "Can't hit from 1 ft. team:

PG:
SG:
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Mehmet Okur
C: Ben Wallace

Still looking for a PG and SG.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2nd one of the series..........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dewyane Wade IS NOT A HEAT PLAYER------*DWYANE WADE* IS....PLEASE FIX YOUR FAVORITE PLAYERS!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Dwyane Wade!!!


I'll fix it if you fix my name in your sig.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good, but very late call.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

JO is goin wild. we have to find a way to stop him. Stan better find a better way of guarding him during halftime


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we better stay on Reggie at the end of the half


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Croshere for three.

Nice high scoring game so far.

O'neal with 26 points!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We let a bum hit a 3 right before the half?!?!:upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Croshere:upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Malik Allen with Brain Fart twice at the end of quarters. Damn man. Stay on your man.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> We let a bum hit a 3 right before the half?!?!:upset:


I concur.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

56-53 Pacers at the half!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

stupid Croshere


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

well well well. we finally start executing on offense, clicking on all cylinders, and we dont play defense. they are scoring all their points on the line, and jermaine is having his way with us. 

we have to double him in the post in the second half. we played perfect i thought, except for the defense on oneal.

was it me, or did the clock at the end of the second quarter start a few seconds AFTER tinsley got the ball. instead of 11.6 seconds, they had at least 15. 

that call on Eddie was awful when jermaine elbowed him. also the calls AWAY from the ball are awful. we don't get those calls, EVER. they get 2 free throws without attempting a shot and that has to stop. And Artest walking back to the 3 point line without dribbling, and hitting a 3- pointer - that was the most obvious travel i've seen this year in the playoffs. 

lets go HEAT!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron is hitting jumpers!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's 4 fouls on Foster


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Fosters 4th foul!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that should of been our ball out of bounds


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Artest's 3rd foul


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 on Artest!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron and Artest going at it again....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i wish Foster wasnt in foul trouble......he's great for us when he's on the floor


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

O'Neal has 30


Grant has 4 fouls now


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 on JO!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

O'Neal picks up his 3rd


god i'd love for him to pick up his 4th real quick


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ESPN just referred to us as a future dominant team....4 possible all-stars

gotta love the respect we're starting to earn


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They cant stop Caron!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why didn't JO try and block Odom's dunk???

is he afraid of getting posterized again???


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom with the nasty dunk!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> why didn't JO try and block Odom's dunk???
> 
> is he afraid of getting posterized again???


He doesnt want that 4th foul!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW!!

Even if we lose i am still proud of what the HEAT have done. They are playing against the best team in the NBA.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> ESPN just referred to us as a future dominant team....4 possible all-stars
> 
> gotta love the respect we're starting to earn


They really said that???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need to keep up the intensity....

the fast pace game is what gives us an advantage...


keep it up fellas


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom!!!!


crack-a-lack *****!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

almost 2 minutes left of us in the penalty....


HIT YOUR FTs MIAMI!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Pacers are over the limit!!!

We're up 9!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO is PUSHING OFF


its an OFFENSIVE FOUL

not defensive


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Allen blocked JO!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

76-69 Heat at the end of 3


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> They really said that???


ya they did.

EJ,Caron,Odom,and Wade.

Even Haslem could do it in the future.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Pacers were held to 13 that quarter!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Skip just shook Johnson


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

our defense is amazing....


everybody is helping if they get beat and we're not giving them anything....


Odom picked up his 3rd though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 on Odom!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie really needs to hit those damn shots


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the block!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

refs are starting to give respect to Wade. Its about time, and excellent to see


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade's spin move is incredible....stops on a dime and explodes


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom for 3333333333333333

Heat up 10


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pick & Roll is killin them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're up by 10 but i'm still more nervous than ever


lots of time left we just gotta keep up this intensity


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Allen got hit with a T!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> we're up by 10 but i'm still more nervous than ever
> 
> 
> lots of time left we just gotta keep up this intensity


ya me too.

cant stand it!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's a bull**** Technical foul!


he threw the ball up court b/c to lead the break!

give me a ****ing break.....let's let the Pacers back in the game....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip for 3!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Skip for 3!


my expression went from  :upset: to


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Malik i love ya buddy but stop shooting those damn shots


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Malik Allen stupid enought trying to be Odom.

We could have takken a 13 point lead now it is 8 point lead.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Artest :upset:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATTACK THE BASKET

quit settling for jumpers!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

notice our intensity is GONE


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant ****ed up his fingers........you cant question this guys heart....he ran back down and didnt wanna leave the floor....also punted something in the hallway


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow thats not good at all


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that rebound down there...who's fault? Malik Allen


GET HIM OUT IF HE CAN'T GET THE JOB DONE!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Grant's finger looked really nasty...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...Grant is hurt, and lead down to 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HUGE shot by Wade


Miami up 6 with 3:20 left


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

GASP... yesssssss


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

THE REAL ROOKIE OF THE F****** YEAR


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HOLY ****!

WADE AND 1!


WHAT A SHOT!!!!


ARTEST CHALLENGES HIM AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS....TOO QUICK.....


DWADE IS THE TRUTH


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

He isnt a rookie he IS a VETERAN!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep the intensity and finish this game.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade missed the ft but we got the board!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bull**** call


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Allen with the strip!!!

Thats 5 fouls on JO!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron hits 2 FTs

94-84 Heat

2:20 left


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wheres Haslem?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron hit bot ft's!!!

E.J. to the line!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Eddi Jones is a punk. What does he think Tinsley is going to do? Let him get the easy lay up?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

FLASHBACKSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Tinsley is a punk

:sigh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

FIGHT! YES CLASSIC MIAMI PLAYOFF BASKETBALL!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tinsleys frustrated... Aw poor guy


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Eddi Jones is a punk. What does he think Tinsley is going to do? Let him get the easy lay up?


hmm....Tinsley out him in headlock

Tinsley is the punk...foul him, but not a flagrant

and Jones is one of the classiest guys in the league


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's the most intensity EJ has shown in weeks


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

This is crap.....even if we do get by the Heat no way in heck are we gonna beat Jersey or Detroit.....I am so sick at this game.....I said if this series went six games it was a failure....I am sticking by it.....CRRRAAAAAAPPPPPP.......GOD:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: ...........Can anyone else score please.......why is it only Artest and O'Neal......well in the 2nd half..Artest. These are the only two who showed up at all.......this team showed no heart.....I am turning off the game and gonna go lift some weights before I punch a hole in the wall.......:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: Why is Tinsley only hitting the bottom of the darn background and getting no where even near the rim......

The way I feel right now I hope the Heat win this series.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Tinsley is gone!!!

E.J. made both ft's!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Tinsley got ejected

adios and good riddance traylor trash


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

hes ejectedddd :laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Flagrant foul? Jones should be ejected for choking.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Flagrant foul? Jones should be ejected for choking.


lol, ur homerism has gotten to far. If someone puts u in a running headlock, what would u do

u are clueless

and Artest trying to injure Wade...wtf?????


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LOOK AT THE REPLAY...HE WASNT CHOKING...HE HAD ONE HAND ON HIS SHOULDER KEEPING TINSLEY FAR ENOUGH AWAY FROM EJ


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Artest is a *****!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WHO THE **** DOES ARTEST THINK HE IS MAN



(no masked cursing)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WHAT THE **** IS THAT????? ARTEST IS A ****ING *****...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Go Artest!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahah look at all the damn **** in the last 10 posts

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with 20pts again!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, and i though the pacers were the veteran team.....

they are trying to injure.....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> LOOK AT THE REPLAY...HE WASNT CHOKING...HE HAD ONE HAND ON HIS SHOULDER KEEPING TINSLEY FAR ENOUGH AWAY FROM EJ


He was grabbing his throat. We call that chocking around here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Go Artest!


go Artest...you're a dirty player...congrats

Bruce Bowen should of been Defensive Player of the Year


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Butler for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Go Artest!


:uhoh: 
officially the first member of my ignore list


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's right

we have 100 points


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> go Artest...you're a dirty player...congrats
> ...


Yeah!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:
> ...


What a personal attack! Haven't heard that one since 2nd grade! I though you had to be a certain age to post on this site.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hey remember when the Pacers were supposed to sweep us??

AHAHHAHHAHHAHHHAHA


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:
> ...


Don't want him to get an easy layup. Plus it was a nice tackle.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This series is up for grabs!!!

We should take it!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WCE and Pacersfan


no more personal attacks....i'm warning you both...no more

Thanks


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> damn, and i though the pacers were the veteran team.....
> 
> they are trying to injure.....


Veteran team? We are one of the youngets in the league. We have 3 straight from high school players.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

UNBELIEVABLE... STUPID STEVEN A SMITH


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> WCE and Pacersfan
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I persnally attack him?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

How was Artest being dirty?......Not like he threw his *** on the ground.....he wrapped him up and the other heat guy(I dont know his name they all look the same with the same type of game) fell.....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

How ominous, it starts raining after a Pacers loss.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> WHO THE F*** DOES ARTEST THINK HE IS MAN


Masked cursing anyone?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I warned you both so it doesn't get out of hand....



I'm just throwing double technical fouls out to keep peace....I gotta keep control of the game


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Masked cursing anyone?


SHUTUP THE PACERS LOST


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Masked cursing anyone?


it has been edited....it's hard to keep up with 5 posts a possession and watch the game....i have it taken care of


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> it has been edited....it's hard to keep up with 5 posts a possession and watch the game....i have it taken care of


Thank god these threads stay in the Heat forum.......I dont have to worry about it...:laugh: :laugh: ......Lets all enjoy this series now......Two young teams that are gonna be real good in the future.....I was a little upset like 15 minutes ago but I am glad it has become a series.....I wish the Heat fans good luck in the best of 3 series it has come down to......Hopefully the Heat fans can return the good will........


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> it has been edited....it's hard to keep up with 5 posts a possession and watch the game....i have it taken care of


you edited mine and no one elses?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

OMG! Yeahhhh! Heat win! I was watching the game in the other room because my brother was sleeping over here! Oh yeah! Go Heat! Pacers fans are just bitter! They can't beat us at home! No one can! Now the pressure is on them! If Miami wins we're advancing! Alrighttttttt!~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Youre post was worse than mine caron


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Pacers fans are just bitter! They can't beat us at home! No one can!


You got that right. Only the 4th time this season we have lost twice in a row.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> OMG! Yeahhhh! Heat win! I was watching the game in the other room because my brother was sleeping over here! Oh yeah! Go Heat! Pacers fans are just bitter! They can't beat us at home! No one can! Now the pressure is on them! If Miami wins we're advancing! Alrighttttttt!~!!!!!!!!!


What you mean if the Heat win they advance?...It is 2-2.....so they have to win 2 out of three to advance......2 out of 3 games are at Conseco......


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> SHUTUP THE PACERS LOST


What does me shutting up have to do with the Pacers losing. The Heat score more points in a basketball game thousands of miles away and suddenly I lose the ability of speech?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I warned you both so it doesn't get out of hand....
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool. Congrats on the win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Youre post was worse than mine caron



no, see this is the difference....

if you absolutely have to use a curse word (which usually is not often, but emotions take over for example, during games like this)

just type the word when you type your message....

**** **** ***** is acceptable.....its just stars everything out 


but when you try to get by the system editer by spelling things wrong or putting just a few letters of the word, then it's not allowed...thats what you did...it's not a big deal and it happens alot...we just try to keep it to a minimum


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> What does me shutting up have to do with the Pacers losing. The Heat score more points in a basketball game thousands of miles away and suddenly I lose the ability of speech?


:|


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> UNBELIEVABLE... STUPID STEVEN A SMITH


It's capslock a fad in Miami?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> :|


Candidate for post of the year?

Not only did you not post anything, but you're smily conveys nothing.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Come on PacerGuy.....let it go......Lets just forget about tonight and hope we play better at Conseco......


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> It's capslock a fad in Miami?


YES! IS LOSING A FAD IN INDIANA?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I've warned all the guys on the Heat forum. I'm not pointing my finger at anyone in particular. Everyone stop the fighting, attacking , name calling etc. Thanks and Go Heat!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Candidate for post of the year?
> ...


Just face it the Pacers lost and your last three posts are far from comical. So just stop trying to make fun of all my posts, take off your Reggie Miller jersey, go to sleep and pray that the Pacers win game 5.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> 
> YES! IS LOSING A FAD IN INDIANA?


Dont make this thread get locked.....STOP...everyone needs to calm down.....

And by the way.....we have only lost 2 games this playoffs.....so no it isnt a fad...:laugh: This is just a good series.....


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I've warned all the guys on the Heat forum. I'm not pointing my finger at anyone in particular. Everyone stop the fighting, attacking , name calling etc. Thanks and Go Heat!


ok its over.. im sorry


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> What does me shutting up have to do with the Pacers losing. The Heat score more points in a basketball game thousands of miles away and suddenly I lose the ability of speech?


LMAO, don't let the cocky Heat fans bother you. They've made it a series but really you guys sound like a bunch of children out there. Calm down.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Now Carlisle is talking about fouls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, don't let the cocky Heat fans bother you. They've made it a series but really you guys sound like a bunch of children out there. Calm down.


children??? you're 1 year old!!! :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i can't believe the poise we showed when we were up 11 and they cut it to 4. after that - we got them right back.

alot of u may disagree but i think the MVP of this game is Eddie Jones. He's literally turned the best 3 point shooter of all-time into a ghost. he had an efficient 11 points, and alor of boards assists and steals. i dont think he even had a turnover too. i think we we had 5 or 6 guys in double figures, that was a total team effort. unreal defense in the second half. executed to perfection. BEST OF 3 NOW!!!! 

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright fellas---settle down and be good


It's time for the Victory Cigar


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I wonder if the Marlins got a WIN tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Now Carlisle is talking about fouls.


and its pretty funny. He knows this was called the same way it was in game 1 and 2. With the home team getting the benefit of the calls. He's just pissed when it happens to his team. 

cry away Carlisle, cry away


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im lookin at box score now. miller has played close to 80 minutes the last 2 games, and has only made ONE shot. thats taking alot out of eddie offensively, by the time he gets back on offense, hes tried. but with the way wade odom and CB are going - and even grant hitting jumpers, we dont need eddies scoring as much as his defense, which i think is more important.

artest is rediculous. he's too strong, he needs to be doubled too.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I wonder if the Marlins got a WIN tonight.


yep, 5-2

Dontrelle had a complete game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> Just face it the Pacers lost and your last three posts are far from comical. So just stop trying to make fun of all my posts, take off your Reggie Miller jersey, go to sleep and pray that the Pacers win game 5.


Wow that's haunting. You knew I was wearing a Miller jersey. I almost put on the Jermaine, good call. And, if you read, you would found that I already know that I faced the Pacers lost. Hence, me admitting that I am bitter. And, of course _your_ not going to find them comical, they're directed at you. If you didn't want me to make fun of your post, stop making it so easy. Finally, I will take your advice on going to sleep.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, don't let the cocky Heat fans bother you. They've made it a series but really you guys sound like a bunch of children out there. Calm down.


so what u think about Tinsley's and Artests flagrants at the end. I respect your opinion, and that seems to be the main arguement between Pacers and Heat fans right now


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> 
> YES! IS LOSING A FAD IN INDIANA?


Colts got to conference finals, Pacers probably will get to conference finals. I guess you could look at it two ways. We are winners since we get that far, or losers for not getting far enough. Take it for what it is.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> so what u think about Tinsley's and Artests flagrants at the end. I respect your opinion, and that seems to be the main arguement between Pacers and Heat fans right now


Artests was a warranted flagrant as it was a sweet tackle, but Tinslely's was not. He hit him on the arms, and if anything Jones should have been ejected for chocking Tinsley.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

good night everyone. 

"The Heat will lose this game and get swept 4-0"

Charles Barley during halftime of Game 3. Barkley is not a good gambler. He has a 5 million dollar marker at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> children??? you're 1 year old!!! :laugh:


This is sad when a 1 year old has to call a bunch of adults and teenagers children:uhoh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> and its pretty funny. He knows this was called the same way it was in game 1 and 2. With the home team getting the benefit of the calls. He's just pissed when it happens to his team.
> ...


So know you're making fun of someone complaining about calls. If I recall correctly I was harshly scolded here for that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> This is sad when a 1 year old has to call a bunch of adults and teenagers children:uhoh:


touche


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Artests was a warranted flagrant as it was a sweet tackle, but Tinslely's was not. He hit him on the arms, and if anything Jones should have been ejected for chocking Tinsley.


I agree on this. Tinsley looked really pissed running after Jones, and i know for a fact that an intentional foul when your pissed looks a lot harder than it really is. Tinsley did have his arms around Jones' neck though, but it seemed while running out of bounds, Jones grabbed him and attempted to choke him, while the weaker Tinsley was trying to pull him off.:yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Man, why are you guys in OUR turf? Make a discussion of your own in the Pacers board and we'll all be happy! Or are there not enough Pacers fans?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Man, why are you guys in OUR turf? Make a discussion of your own in the Pacers board and we'll all be happy! Or are there not enough Pacers fans?


Why are you trying to spark another arguement when you can tell people have calmed down?.....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Man, why are you guys in OUR turf? Make a discussion of your own in the Pacers board and we'll all be happy! Or are there not enough Pacers fans?


We're on _your_ turf, because the game thread was started here like it has been. Oooooh, a _diss_


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to spark another arguement when you can tell people have calmed down?.....


Seriously man. Hold your head in shame.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Man, why are you guys in OUR turf? Make a discussion of your own in the Pacers board and we'll all be happy! Or are there not enough Pacers fans?


And why don't you pay the webserver fee and then claim it as your "turf."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> And why don't you pay the webserver fee and then claim it as your "turf."


i peed on my monitor...that's how my dog claims his area...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> i peed on my monitor...that's how my dog claims his area...


So what about his dog and said peeing?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why haven't you fixed Dwyane's name on your profile yet?


it's like putting your favorite player being Micheal Jordan :no:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

poor JO....not another one!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sorry....it's just too nice


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> And why don't you pay the webserver fee and then claim it as your "turf."


Do you pick fights with everyone? You love going to the Heat board and pissing off Heat fans right? I'm tired of your BS.

I was trying to avoid all these fights but obviously you instigate a lot of this stuff. I was trying to tell you to have your discussions in the Pacers board since Heat fans dwell here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh and for the Pacers fans---

reports have stated that some Pacers were seen out late on South Beach last night..... 

gotta love South Beach, it can beat even the best.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you pick fights with everyone? You love going to the Heat board and pissing off Heat fans right? I'm tired of your BS.
> ...


Please stop trying to continue the fight. We won tonight. We don't have anything to argue, the score doesn't lie. Leave it at that.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> Please stop trying to continue the fight. We won tonight. We don't have anything to argue, the score doesn't lie. Leave it at that.


Yeah sorry bout that, I kinda lost myself there. :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime of Sac-Min...


Time for highlights of our game and some "expert" predictions from the ESPN crew of how bad we'll get beat in Indianapolis


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn we don't have any of that here. I can't believe they show the games but they don't show the halftime analyses.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, don't let the cocky Heat fans bother you. They've made it a series but really you guys sound like a bunch of children out there. Calm down.


Your pretty cocky yourself dont you think? I mean didnt you say the Heat would lose by about 20 tonight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/8652604.htm


Two superstars took on one team Wednesday.

The team won.

Now that team has new life.

The Pacers got 37 points from Jermaine O'Neal and 28 from Ron Artest, but the Heat had six players in double figures and three with 20 or more to win 100-88 and even the series at 2-2.

The series that most thought would be a Pacers runaway has remarkably become a best-of-three series beginning with Game 5 in Indianapolis on Saturday.

"Right now the series is even and we couldn't be happier," Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said. "The difference is, we can't win this series without winning on the road, and we know that."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatspec13may13,0,6286875.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


So while Indiana Pacers forwards Jermaine O'Neal and Ron Artest dominated the scoring column, the Heat's team concept put it back on even footing in this Eastern Conference playoff series with a 100-88 victory at AmericanAirlines Arena.

"We've allowed them to catch a real wave of momentum," said Pacers coach Rick Carlisle, whose team had dominated the first two games of the series on its home court. "Our challenge is to take that away. It's not going to be easy. They're a strong-willed team."

At 2-2 in this best-of-7 series, the Heat now faces the daunting challenge of Saturday's Game 5 in Indianapolis, with two of the final three to be played at Conseco Fieldhouse.

"A lot of people think we can't win on the road," said Heat forward Caron Butler, with his team 6-0 at home this postseason and 0-5 on the road. "But a lot of people didn't think we could tie the series up, either."

Wednesday's victory at least assured a return Tuesday for Game 6 at AmericanAirlines Arena, where the home winning streak is now 18, the attendance Wednesday was 20,128, and the possibilities appear endless.

"They've won 18 games in a row in this building and there's a reason," Carlisle said.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20040512/INDMIA/recap.html


Rookie Dwyane Wade and the Miami Heat are making believers out of the Indiana Pacers. 

Wade made a pair of clutch baskets down the stretch as the Heat turned back the Pacers, 100-88, and evened their Eastern Conference semifinal series at two games each. 

In front of a raucous sellout crowd at American Airlines Arena, the Heat won their 18th straight home game and second straight against the top-seeded Pacers, whose frustration became obvious with some rough stuff late in the game. 

"This is the first challenge we've had in two rounds," O'Neal said. "This is a new situation for us. We just need to play our game. I know the coaches are frustrated because they've done all they can do." 

"Who would have thought we would be 2-2 at this point?" said Odom, who made 9-of-13 shots. "Everybody tells us we can't do it, but we keep battling and battling."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tonight's Game is being replayed on ESPN2

It's 3:20 am ET right now and it's almost to the end of the 1st qtr

I've got absolutely nothing to do tonight or tommorow so yes, i'm watching it again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> why haven't you fixed Dwyane's name on your profile yet?
> 
> 
> it's like putting your favorite player being Micheal Jordan :no:


I'm waiting for HEATLUNATIC to fix my name in his sig.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you pick fights with everyone? You love going to the Heat board and pissing off Heat fans right? I'm tired of your BS.
> ...


1. I believe, reisedog, a moderater said you started that one.

2. It was over, me and CB made some jokes. Yet, you start it up again. I guess that shows how badly you truly want it to end. 

3. There is no game thread at the Pacers forum.

4. If there was a thread in the Pacers forum, I wouldn't receive a Heat fan's perspective. I don't go to a game forum to talk about the game with people who have the same opinion as me.

5. It's your choice to get all riled up from my posts. I don't think I've said anything offensive or attacked anyone.

6. Good ridance :sigh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

>


Who still says that's not a choke?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he's got only his right hand close to his neck, he's not choking him...he's keeping him away....Tinsley had his right hand on Jones' neck too...

give it up--if Tinsley was getting choked and did nothing, he's a *****...

that being said, he didn't get choked b/c i doubt he just walks away from being choked


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for HEATLUNATIC to fix my name in his sig.


alright well you can continue to look dumb b/c you can't spell one of your "favorite players" names' right


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> alright well you can continue to look dumb b/c you can't spell one of your "favorite players" names' right


Alright I fixed it. Don't know why I would look dumb though. Not like it makes much of a difference. Dewyane Wade is the way it should have been.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> he's got only his right hand close to his neck, he's not choking him...he's keeping him away....Tinsley had his right hand on Jones' neck too...
> 
> give it up--if Tinsley was getting choked and did nothing, he's a *****...
> ...


If he was trying to keep him away, he his hand would just continue forward into air, as there is nothing behind it. Thus, he is putting pressure on Tinsley's neck aka chocking. And why would Jones want to push Tinsley away when he started an altercation? (Tinsley just prevented an easy layup, Jones then turned and confronted Tinsley).


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

tinsley made a clean foul on eddie, it was arm, but after, he put both of his hands around him, which eddie didnt like, then eddie grabbed tinsleys neck. they both deserved techs, both got techs, so who cares.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pacers can do no wrong in his mind, thats the argument. Just stop the argument cuz its getting no where.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Lets just worry on how we are going to handle Indiana in game 5.

I think we could get a win but i think for us to win EJ has make those open shots as well Wade,Odom,Grant,and CB4 having a good game.
Wade and Odom to be more agressive and Caron and Grant to defend decent like we did when we were playing at home.
Also we have to get the Bench going with Malik and Alston.And the most important thing, dont make stupid fouls early.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> tinsley made a clean foul on eddie, it was arm, but after, he put both of his hands around him, which eddie didnt like, then eddie grabbed tinsleys neck. they both deserved techs, both got techs, so who cares.


Cause I'd like to see Eddie out of game 5 so Reggie can score. Eddie's too good on D and not that bad on offense either.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I can guarentee you the league would suspend Artest for what he did way before he would even think about suspending eddie. So if u want Eddie gone for game 5, you better expect Artest to be gone as well


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> I can guarentee you the league would suspend Artest for what he did way before he would even think about suspending eddie. So if u want Eddie gone for game 5, you better expect Artest to be gone as well


yeah i can live with that!
but i doubt indiana can beat us without ron. suspending him is like setting the L up for the biggest upset.
No, i think if we're gonna beat them, it'll be them at full strength.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

come on, there aint gonna be a suspension going on.

Maybe if Artest draws another flagant foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> come on, there aint gonna be a suspension going on.
> 
> Maybe if Artest draws another flagant foul.


i agree. I was just saying that if Pacer fans REALLY think eddie deserves to be suspended, artest would be as well. I kno neither will happen though


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Which channel did you watch the game on? ESPN or UPN33,Sunshine?

I have been watching almost all the games on ESPN.

I am just curious on what channel do u guys watch the game for the one who lives in South Florida.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

UPN...i cant stand espn announcers sometimes.....and im also more used to them i guess


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> UPN...i cant stand espn announcers sometimes.....and im also more used to them i guess


Agreed!!!

I think Reid and Fratello are the best team in the NBA!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah they are great....

I just dont like the other guy when Fratellois gone.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> I can guarentee you the league would suspend Artest for what he did way before he would even think about suspending eddie. So if u want Eddie gone for game 5, you better expect Artest to be gone as well


Except that Artest's was during play, and choking is much worse than tackling. You can kill someone by chocking them. 

Regardless, I would sacrifice Artest to get Eddie out. Reggie would make up for it and we have a great record without our all-stars. Harrington would step up for defense.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yeah they are great....
> 
> I just dont like the other guy when Fratellois gone.


Whats that guys name that replaces Fratello? Furentino?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Fiorentino

he was an original heat assistant since the 1st year

he went with the Sol for a few years

now he's broadcasting Heat games


he also runs basketball camps in south florida including the Heat bball camp

he's also my boss there


----------

